# New De Rosa 06 models - preview



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Some new frames in 06 lineup.

There is an totaly new Avant frame. It's mono and will be somewhere in the middle of the pricelist. This could be bestseller.
























There is a new Dual for this year too. IMHO the old one looked better

















Prototype 1d has become Protos in 06









Merak is slightley different colored, and there is a pista version of Merak now

















There is also new TT bike, and a cross frame too.

















Corum got new colors.

















Tango has some new colors too, and other models didn't change


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

From the picture of the Avant, especially the headtube, it looks like it's made by the same Asian factory that makes the 4:13. Just my speculation though.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

another view of the 06 Protos


----------



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

*Corum $$*

Any idea what the Corum will retail for in the US?


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

The cross bike and merak pista are really nice to see


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*King?*



smokva said:


> Some new frames in 06 lineup.
> Are they offering a King this year? Who is bringing these into the states now..the old distributor (Sinclair) is out, right?
> Don Hanson


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

That Pista is smoking. I want to try the velodrome just looking at it.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> smokva said:
> 
> 
> > Some new frames in 06 lineup.
> ...


----------

